# Questions on EQs for HGS18. Behringer, SMS-1, etc



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

I know that I need to eq this old dog but curious about the discussions of the Behringer feedback destroyer. This does not seem like an actual sub EQ system, or is it? How does it differ from the SMS-1? I want plenty of bands for precise tuning as well as manual adjusting. I may not really need the auto tuning but would be nice.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Most of your questions have already been answered here.



> This does not seem like an actual sub EQ system, or is it?


No, it’s a pro-audio piece designed for controlling feedback, that just happens to also have parametric user-adjustable equalization capabilities. There are a few other similar pieces on the market, (often with no user-adjustable filters) but none as cheap as the BFD. 

Home theater enthusiasts have been using the BFD for well over 10 years now, long before there were any specific subwoofer EQs on the market. In fact, the sub EQs currently offered are in reality the result home theater buffs flocking to the BFD in droves. There was obviously a pent-up demand for something like that and a conspicuous lack of response from home audio manufacturers. Took them a long time to get on board and come up with a suitable product.





> I want plenty of bands for precise tuning as well as manual adjusting.


In reality, there is seldom a need for more than 5-6 filters. The idea is smoothing out peaks and depressions in subwoofer response to achieve an audible improvement in sound quality, not to generate a picture-perfect frequency response graph. The latter is not required for the former, and indeed going overboard chasing every little ripple a graph shows can actually degrade sound. You might want to read through my Minimal EQ piece (accessible via my signature), especially the section about how to recognize useless filters.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

I would like to ask about phasing. It seems the Behringer may be very capable as an eq but sure seems that phase adjustment might be a key component in sub tuning to match with the mains for a more punchy sound. Is that the case or is phasing a little over stated ?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No, it's not overstated. Phasing essentially has to do with time alignment, which can affect response most typically around the crossover frequency area (like within an octave above and below). The BFD doesn't have a digital delay feature, but there are other digital parametrics that do. Also, many receivers these days take care of that in their set up and calibration routine.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

